# stift vom graphic tablet



## mirscho (6. April 2002)

@all die ein graphic tablet haben.

wieso geht der verdammte radierer bei dem stift, nich???
Die Funktion´des Radierer ist auf die hinteren Teil des Stiftes eingestellt. ( Also wie ein Bleistift mit Radierer )
Geht nirgends..egal ob Illustrator, PS,Painter oder KnockOut..

HILFE;(( 

ach ja: Ich hab das graphire2 von wacom.


----------



## shiver (11. April 2002)

schau in der systemsteuerung, da müsste es bei installiertem treiber eine option für tabletts geben... schau mal nach was man da ein-/umstellen kann.


----------



## mirscho (12. April 2002)

jo..in der systemsteurung, ging das zwar auf radierer einzustellen ( war auch schon so), aba man musste halt noch in painter das ding auf radierer stellen. In PS gings schon, da war ich nur verwirrt, weil der da scheinbar immer die farbe einsetzt, welche als hintergrund farbe fetsgelegt wurde...tja... das is es einzige was ich nich so checke..SEIT DREI JAHREN!!! wenn mir mal einer die radierer genau erklären könnte wäre ich  froh... VORALLEM DEN HINTERGRUND RADIERER...den magischen versteht sogar meine schwester 
aba die andern... 



cya


----------

